# 2 week old chick stretches out neck and opens mouh but no sound comes out.



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

What is it doing? It also has soft BMs.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

It sounds like you have a tired chick! I think he is yawning. I may be wrong.


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

Edited to add it does not appear to be distressed at all. I found some ther threads that mention adjusting crop. I hope that's all it is!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

A couple of mine were doing this too! Like a stretch/yawn thing. It's weird. Nothing else seems to have changed, so I'm just watching them.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I found mine doing that when the water was inadequate. It's like they had stuff stuck and needed water to wash it down to the crop. When I got the new watering dish it stopped. That was my experience.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

I think it looks like a cute little chicky yawn! My did one just this morning! Mine did it several times then laid down so I just figure it's tired. XD


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

My black Australorp does it all the time.


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks. She is fine this morning!


----------



## My3Cats (Oct 18, 2012)

My chicks stretched a lot One wing and feather extended back. Dont see chickens doing this very often


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

My3Cats said:


> My chicks stretched a lot One wing and feather extended back. Dont see chickens doing this very often


Mine do that too! It is adorable!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I found mine doing that when the water was inadequate. It's like they had stuff stuck and needed water to wash it down to the crop. When I got the new watering dish it stopped. That was my experience.


That's what I assumed also, like they're trying to clear their throat.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Or early crowing attempts! Yikes!


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

5chicksowner said:


> Or early crowing attempts! Yikes!


I wondered about that too! It is cute to watch as long as it isnt something bad.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

It is for me because we would have to cull it! We can't have roosters in my neighborhood!  I wish we could!


----------

